# John Gill - Commentary OT & NT



## Mayflower (May 5, 2005)

Does anyone of you have this John Gill - Commentary OT & NT ? Is it worthy to buy, because iam thinking to buy it ?


----------



## Arch2k (May 5, 2005)

I HIGHLY recommend it. It is one of the first I consult when dealing with a particular passage. I believe his was the first commentary that had comments on EVERY verse in Scripture.

It is somewhat expensive, but can be obtained free from E-Sword software, and can be found several places online.

Gill was an incredible scholar and pastor, and did a great deed to the reformed community.


----------



## The Lamb (May 5, 2005)

You can access it on line also. Gill is a blessed person who has been mischaracterized as an antinomian.


----------



## yeutter (May 6, 2005)

I have a wonderful set reprinted many years ago by Primitive Baptist Library. 
I must admit, I use him more then Matthew Henry, Matthew Poole, or John Calvin


----------



## Arch2k (May 6, 2005)

HERE is a link to his comments online (For Free!).


----------



## The Lamb (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> I have a wonderful set reprinted many years ago by Primitive Baptist Library.
> I must admit, I use him more then Matthew Henry, Matthew Poole, or John Calvin



How is matthew poole?

Gills use of the language and ealry translations is excellent. His view of the free grace salvation of the Lord permeates his writings


----------



## Shane (May 7, 2005)

Gill is Good just remember he was a "Hyoer Calvanist" and we must not get caught in that trap.

You can view this thread for more:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9746


----------



## Mayflower (May 7, 2005)

Thank you guys! Iam very interessed in Gill, because i heard that he study alot of Jews Rabbinic teachers like Lightfoot. And i saw his commentary set for $200,-.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 9, 2005)

I own the set and have used him often. Good stuff.


----------

